# Welche Marke ist die Beste?



## Flowpen (27. Februar 2007)

Ja so wollte mal wissen mit welchen BMX-Marken ihr die Besten Erfahrungen gemacht habt! 

mfg Flowpen


----------



## swirrl (27. Februar 2007)

d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4ll3N (27. Februar 2007)

was für ein schwachsinn, allein die marken :> Titus? Clatch? What the f+ck?
naja wers braucht


----------



## paule_p2 (27. Februar 2007)

*spam*


ebay! 360°helicoptersytem mit axelfreestlyeverlängerungen, das ist der thoughe scheiß man!









sinn?


----------



## Lizard.King (27. Februar 2007)

alle mal aus prinzip für univega voten bitte


----------



## Knacki1 (27. Februar 2007)

Da fehlt einiges an Marken... ach und... sinnlos...


----------



## Vollblutbiker (27. Februar 2007)

also wenn dann ja wohl Optic Riders von und mit Cool Savas


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. Februar 2007)

wieso nur?


----------

